# Intall on old 500 Mhz computer?

## rj686

I was considering installing gentoo on my old 500 mhz Athlon Duron. Could i do that with the latest gentoo? I dont have a wireless card in it so i would need to do it purely from cd. IF so could u just use the live cd and a package cd? I didnt know anything about linux last time i tried lol. I got stuck in xorg config. But i know all about taht now   :Very Happy: . 

ALso one more question, why is the latest stable release 2005.1? wouldn't it be much newer than early 2k5.....i've been gone from the community for a long time.

----------

## Taki

I sure you can install the latest gentoo.

I used the 2005.1 cd installation on my Toshiba 490xcdt PII 266MMX with 64Mb Ram and a 4Gb harddrive.

I works like a blast, compared to when I had windows 98 on it.

----------

## rj686

so then i take it i should get the live-cd and the package cd?

----------

## Taki

Yep.

The cool thing is you can still update after installing from the cd's. The package cd saves a lot of time with things like Xorg and kde and stuff.

----------

## rj686

i've been gone a while, i heard they were working on a gui intall for gentoo, is it here  :Smile: 

----------

## Taki

It seems the beta is out.

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/

----------

## rj686

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## ewan.paton

do it on your main desktop with the options for the machine you want to use, you will save a lot of time and end up with exactly the same system.

oh and while p3's may be old the still rock, anything bar gaming and compliing on them should feel just as fast as on a modern desktop as long as its setup well doing stuff like using Os and keeping the packages light

----------

## curtis119

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware. Installing Gentoo is for support requests concerning errors in the actual install. Kernel & Hardware is a better fit for your questions.

----------

